# Counterpart (Trailer)



## Cli-Fi (Nov 3, 2017)

Scifi thriller with a double dose of JK Simmons coming to Starz in January!


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 3, 2017)

Oh, wow!

I gotta catch this!!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 1, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> Oh, wow!
> 
> I gotta catch this!!



Have you seen it yet? It's really cool. It's almost like if Fringe would have focused exclusively on parallel universes and they mixed it with Person of Interest. There is literally nothing else like it on TV Atm and it's completely original. Which is rare in this day and age.


----------

